# 76 Sea Nymph



## PitFishin' (Jan 15, 2012)

Got it home last night. '76 Sea Nymph, Its 16'9" and just under 6' at the widest point. came with a 45# troller and a 70 horse merc. guys said motor was a late 80's model, but not sure. I heard the motor run before i bought it. the guy started to do his own mods to the boat before he gave up i guess, but im gonna tear everything out anyway because i think he did everything wrong.... :shock: used treated wood, and the hinges are all rusted to hell... nothing that i cant fix. heres some pics, wouldnt mind hearing some mod suggestions.


----------



## BillG (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome, Nice project boat you got. Some people just don't understand that spending the extra $$$$ on stainless steel or aluminum goes a long way. Are you going to strip everything and start over? You should be able to find some good ideas on this site. I have a rebuild on this site, but it will not help as far as a layout for your boat. Mine is a 79 Sylvan Sportster 18 open bow which I kept almost 100% original on the layout.


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks! and yes i intend on gutting it completly. ive been lurking around this website for months now, reading looking at pictures, gathering ideas, and taking notes. ive looked all over and havent really found one that is just like this one. i am in building trades so i understand what quality means, and i want to do this right. Ive never done anything like this before so it is a little intimidating right now, but i know waht big projects are like it just takes time. 
I really like the layout on the G3's and i think i can do something a little similar with this. id like to move the console up fro m the back so i can extend the rear deck and possibly put a seatbehind the wheel? (still unsure) and bring the front deck back to the front of the console. like jims G3 i think thats really sharp! im gonna remove the livewell that is shown in front of the console, and i hope to install 2, one in the front and one in the back centered and in the deck.
its all kinda up in the air. i have a long way to go before i even get to the laying out. stripping paint and patching holes, whats the best way to patch the bilge holes? this boat has about 6 or 7 of them in it... anyways thanks for looking! and any advice would be much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## LonLB (Jan 15, 2012)

Personally, I like that boat alot. I would keep it as is, layout wise, but just fix things the right way, if they aren't done properly.

I'm in the middle of a Sea Nymph project myself.


----------



## BillG (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you mean holes in transom? got any pictures? Is the transom in good shape? Check it for rot. make sure it's not bowed. I had almost a 1" bow in mine. It was not rotted, but still needed replaced. Not bad for 32 yrs. old. 

I filled the holes in the aluminum skin with water weld epoxy stick and sanded down after it got hard. Some of the holes got a stainless bolt with some 5200. It just depended on where and what the situation was.

You should be able to make this boat exactly how you want it. Take your time and think it thru. Try to get some sleep which I found hard to do. It just would not leave my head. Is this an addiction or what?


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 15, 2012)

LonLB said:


> Personally, I like that boat alot. I would keep it as is, layout wise, but just fix things the right way, if they aren't done properly.
> 
> I'm in the middle of a Sea Nymph project myself.



thanks i really like it too i just wish the decks were a little bigger, and i dont like where the live well is placed. is your nymph like this one?


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 15, 2012)

BillG said:


> Do you mean holes in transom? got any pictures? Is the transom in good shape? Check it for rot. make sure it's not bowed. I had almost a 1" bow in mine. It was not rotted, but still needed replaced. Not bad for 32 yrs. old.
> 
> I filled the holes in the aluminum skin with water weld epoxy stick and sanded down after it got hard. Some of the holes got a stainless bolt with some 5200. It just depended on where and what the situation was.
> 
> You should be able to make this boat exactly how you want it. Take your time and think it thru. Try to get some sleep which I found hard to do. It just would not leave my head. Is this an addiction or what?



its for the bilge drains i guess, the guy i got this boat from said the person he bought it from was big into cat fishing so it had about 5 livewells in it. 2 for bait and the rest were 4 ft long?? so he said he took them all outand cut one down and that is what is in it now. but its left with all the holes. they are plugged but i didnt know if i should change what repairs were already made on them. im gonna start on this soon and ill have pics of my progress.
Ive never done a step by step how to on the things ive done before so youll have to bare with me. and im not sure how long this project is gonna take me but my hopes are that ill be fishing by spring.... [-o< 
O yea and as for the transome i believe he said its 3/4 ply doubled up and screwed together. but was done when he bought it. yr an a half ago. i should prob redo it? what is best materials to use? ive got my eye on a piece of 1/4" stainless diamond plate at work that may find its way into my truck somehow... this might be a good something extra to use? thoughts..


----------



## BillG (Jan 15, 2012)

Strip it and fix the problems. I can tell that you will do a great job. You will be out fishing before you know it.

I would get all the treated wood out of the boat. I used a good quality exterior grade plywood. How you seal the wood is up to you. You will find different methods used on these rebuilds. If mine lasts five plus years i'll be happy. Besides, nothing is built to last forever and the next guy should be able to try his hand at it.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 16, 2012)

PitFishin' said:


> LonLB said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I like that boat alot. I would keep it as is, layout wise, but just fix things the right way, if they aren't done properly.
> ...




Ya I know what you mean about bigger decks. My boat is only 17' long, but it's a pretty "big" boat. It was a dual walk thru console boat. I removed both of those and am converting it to a tiller.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16904

That's my build thread.....Slow progress in there though.


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 17, 2012)

i got started on my tear out took pics but they are too big to post and im not real sure how to resize them. ill work more on it later


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 17, 2012)

PitFishin' said:


> i got started on my tear out took pics but they are too big to post and im not real sure how to resize them. ill work more on it later



I've used tools online for shrinking pictures like... https://www.shrinkpictures.com/


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks, i tried a free one last night and it put water marks all over my picture and you couldnt hardly see what it was anymore. i didnt do any more tear out tonight, instead i built me an 8 ft work bench to store all my boat stuff on . got all the wood free of the jobsire, turned out real nice and now i have tons o more room in there since everything is up and out of the way. the boat tucks in real nice with plent of room to walk around it. supposed to be nice this weekend so ill pull it out and try to get the rest of the tear out done.
:?: what should i do with my outboard while im working on the boat? id like to take it off but it looks heavy and im not sure how to store it. also is there anything i need to do with it before it gets really cold?


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 21, 2012)

so its been a few days and ive been working on the demo whenever i can. ive finally removed all the flooring... what a
nighnmare that was. previous owner was redoing this boat before i got it and what a mess. so many screws, i tried backing them
all out one at a time until i got frustraded with it and took the saw to it. but i got it. next step is is to get teh old floatation out, ill
prob work on this tomorrow and hopefully get it all out. figured out i have enough cable to move the console forward quite a bit. i should go well with the layout ive chosen.
ive been struggleing with resizing pictures to post, but ive found if i take pics with my phone i can use them so thats what im gonna do.
also i have a question about the transom, there is some bracing that runs the width of the boat about a 3rd of teh way up from the bottom and there is no wood undrneath of this. ill post a pic of it later tonight. im not sure if its right or not previous owner replaced the transom when he got it but i think that i wanna do it again since im replacing everything else in the boat.


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 22, 2012)

heres a few more pics of my progress so far.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 25, 2012)

PitFishin' said:


> heres a few more pics of my progress so far.



OK, First two pictures.

Not sure if I am seeing the pictures right. Are those holes in the bottom of the boat?
Not sure why in the heck the previous owners did that.
I would think that an auminum patch with some of those shaveable rivets I used would work, and turn out OK. I would use some 5200 around the edges, but make sure it's not oozing out everywhere.
Then on the inside give the area a heavy coat of Gluvit, when you do the rest of the inside of the hull.

They do make these,




These can be plumbed into a pump for bringing water into the boat for your livewell. I would probably use something similar in one hole, and patch the other.
_HOWEVER I HAVE ONLY USED THOSE ON GLASS BOATS.....THERE MAY BE BETTER OPTIONS ON AN ALUMINUM BOAT-BECAUSE OF DISSIMILAR METALS._


----------



## LonLB (Jan 25, 2012)

Transom......It looks like it is factory for the wood to only go down 1/2 way. It is your call on what to do, but IMO you can't do to much for transom stiffness. Maybe if the rear deck framing mounts to the transom, and along the side of the boat, and then with the rear decking fastened to it, it should be really stiff.

For the middle stringer, I would take a jig saw to that to clean up the chewed up area, and then rivet in a piece of aluminum angle. So you have some floor support, and a place to rivet/screw too when fastening the rear floor down.


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 26, 2012)

the first pic is actually turned wrong, its on the left side in the front just below the bumper i was thinking i owuld try to open that one back up and use it unless thats not a good idea. i was also just thinkin maybe i could get in contact with somone at the union hall and see if they could possibly tig weld my holes back together for me rather than patch, maybe for a case of beer or something??? who knows. and as for that Z channel in the ceter it really needs beefed up its barely hangin on. the factory foam was supporting it mostly and once i took it outit started wobbleing around. thinking i might see if a buddy can bend me a pbig piece of hat channel to replace it with. What is 5200? im not familiar with epoxy if thats what it is.


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 26, 2012)

also the rear deck was mounted to the transom before and ill prob do that again somehow. im working on getting aluminum angle together for all my framing [-o< trying to do this with no cost :lol: i got friends in the right places i just hope it works out for me. one more question, whats the reason for adding teh floats to the rear of the boats like i see a lot of people doing? is it just to get them up faster when launching?


----------



## JMichael (Jan 26, 2012)

PitFishin' said:


> What is 5200? im not familiar with epoxy if thats what it is.


Google 3m 5200 and it will give a better description than I can. 

Here is a link that will help you with identifying that motor if you have the serial.
https://www.marineparts.com/partspages/techhelp/TECH15.HTM

For your pictures, I'd create an account on photobucket.com . It's free and you shouldn't have any problems uploading pictures regardless of size and once you have them there you can edit them (rotate, crop, etc). Then all you have to do to post them here is copy the img code to here.


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 26, 2012)

=D> great idea about useing one of the holes to bring in fresh water to the livewell however i dont htink i want the hole in the bottom of the hull . low on either side is the place to be reight? i think ill do that. just got the word from my buddy im goin to be able to get my aluminum angle free of charge  so im gonona do all my framing in this!! im excited, -i wanna keep the boat light. i removed SO MUCH WEIGHT during my demo i was amazed.... between all the wood and the 10 lbs of screws i removed lol and that old foam. it had so much water in it. thats y im wanting to seal the inside im nervous ive got some leaks. either that or because it didnt have any drainage. is this common??


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 26, 2012)

Concerning the transom question? My boat only has the wood going halfway down to the floor on the transom so it is probably ok for your boat too.

Concerning livewell equipage, my boat has a thru hull pump in transom right at the bottom, this pumps water into the livewell when on. It also has a overflow / drain in the livewell that drains straight down thru the bottom of the boat, very similiar to what you have equipped on yours.

Tim


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 29, 2012)

got the motor off today, pretty painless. i used an engine hoist, did it all by myself...piece of cake.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks good bro, im gettin kinda jealous im slowly wanting a deeper boat


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks, slowly but surely im moving forward. the transom looks to be tricky but i think i can manage. there are a lot of screws and bolts in it. im still a little unsure of the type of wood to us in replacing it. any sugestions?


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 30, 2012)

ive done a lot of looking around and i have not found another boat like this one, some similar but no sea nymphs. that is what is on the title, could it be wrong? all the nymphs ive seen do not have a steering console in them, none this shape anyways. anyone have a line on a 76 nymph that looks like mine? id love to see one, ive had no luck. thanks for lookin!


----------



## LonLB (Jan 30, 2012)

PitFishin' said:


> ive done a lot of looking around and i have not found another boat like this one, some similar but no sea nymphs. that is what is on the title, could it be wrong? all the nymphs ive seen do not have a steering console in them, none this shape anyways. anyone have a line on a 76 nymph that looks like mine? id love to see one, ive had no luck. thanks for lookin!




I *think* my boat is a 77.
I'm not sure if production was low or what but it seems like pre 1980 Sea Nymphs are VERY few and far between, with very little to no info from 78' down. At least that is my experience.


What is your hull ID number?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 31, 2012)

PitFishin' said:


> thanks, slowly but surely im moving forward. the transom looks to be tricky but i think i can manage. there are a lot of screws and bolts in it. im still a little unsure of the type of wood to us in replacing it. any sugestions?



After reading every thing on here and getting opinions im going to just go with exterior grade ply for the floor and the outter transom and some cedar on the inside. 

By the way how do you use the drain cock it looks like it's boxed in ??


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 31, 2012)

ive looked a little but i havent seen any numbers, ill check on the title and see if its on there


----------



## LonLB (Jan 31, 2012)

PitFishin' said:


> ive looked a little but i havent seen any numbers, ill check on the title and see if its on there




Should be right on the starboard side transom. On the outside. If not, you might run into some problems.
That really should be there, so if not, you are going to want to get a new one made.


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 31, 2012)

ok ill look around a little more, would it be on the title?


----------



## LonLB (Jan 31, 2012)

PitFishin' said:


> ok ill look around a little more, would it be on the title?




Ya it should be. If so, take that number and use it to have a new hull ID tag made, because you will need one.


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 31, 2012)

well i found the numbers stamped into the transom but there is no tag otherwise. would i be able to get information on tis boat somehow? also now that im looking at the title it is regestered as a 16'-9" boat when it is only 16' and the beam measurement is wrong aswell... this prob doesnt matter much i wouldnt think.... :roll: so anyways while i was outside looking for the numbers i decided to take the transom wood out and scrape and sweep all the junk out of the boat. now im ready to replace the wood and give it a good scrub down in prep for the rhino to go in. whats the best thing to clean this up with?


----------



## PitFishin' (Feb 28, 2012)

well i dont have any pics but i have been slowly getting things done. ive gotten the inside floor stripped of all the adhesive and its shining bright. im in the process of getting all the old rivit holes welded up. there were about 100 holes in the boat. ive got one side done so far and it looks great, taking it in to get the other side done tomorrow. also ive ordered my steelflex and its on its way. i went with the super slick 2000, the teflon type. after taking with jerry from fasco i decided that one coat rather than two is the way to go for me. any pointers on applying this stuff would be great, ive read most of the forums on this but everything helps. ill try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## PitFishin' (Aug 14, 2012)

wow a lot of times passed... ive been doing things here and there. finally got all the holes welded shut. and started stripping the bottom in prep for the steelflex, im hoping to put it on sometime this week. ive been looking at my trailer since ive got the boat off, my suports are too short. im wondering if anyone has made their own bunk brackets? theres not really much to them, and i dont see why i couldnt make my own out of steel. I also want to add another bunk support on both sides. so id have 2 long ones in the center and 2 shorter ones on the outside for added support. any thoughts?


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 27, 2012)

That's a nice deep jon boat, what you gonna use her for?


----------



## PitFishin' (Mar 12, 2013)

any and everything i can think of


----------

